# Feeling a little done over by my vet



## poiuytrewq (21 July 2017)

And slightly nervous about telling my husband... 
dog has fleas, I check quite often but didn't know and the vet pointed it out (major dog owner fail I know . ) 
So anyway I've paid £40 consultation which is fine and some for tablets he's on anyway. No problem with that.
Then flea treatent at £25 house spray, £33 for the bigger dog and £27 each for the smaller two. 
I almost died. He's prescribed Bravecto as apparently the best but really?! So expensive surely? 
I'm actually in serious trouble tonight!


----------



## GirlFriday (21 July 2017)

TBH I think the only thing you didn't need was the £40 consultation? Which, if you were in for something else anyway you might have got away with. But if the fleas were the only thing you visited for I guess is fair enough? My main dog vet has a smaller minimum (despite being in a very expensive premises) but there are others I use (for geographical reasons) that will have something like that as min charge.

Sometimes doggies are expensive :-(


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 July 2017)

What type of spray was it? I use Indorex when the need arises and it certainly isn't that much either online or from the vet. Bravecto is meant to be pretty good though.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

Bravecto is expensive as it lasts for 3 months. (£40 consult!?for one dog? mine charge £19.). but yep, sometimes theses things just cost you occasionally.

for future referencew you can buy Advantage online (hyperdrug) for much cheaper than the vets, ditto drontal. for when the Bravecto stops working!


----------



## poiuytrewq (21 July 2017)

Mm, I don't object and would never say no
If they need something, just never ever spent that much on fleas before!


----------



## blackcob (21 July 2017)

Bravecto lasts for three months and the house spray for 12 months so it's not too bad if you look at it as cost per month (and you need at least three months of treatment to properly shift fleas, so it's worth it). The spray is probably cheaper online but there's no direct alternative to the tablets without a prescription. 

Consult fee is a bit steep but I can't point fingers as ours has just gone up again.


----------



## {97702} (21 July 2017)

So glad my dogs never have fleas! (or I am in blissful ignorance.... I don't want to even think about that!!!)

Consultation fee is only slightly higher than the one my vets charge


----------



## Alec Swan (21 July 2017)

There's always the question mark over asking for a quote when it comes to veterinary work on small animals,  though why it should be so,  I'm not sure.  My vet always advises us of the likely cost for equine work,  so why do receptionists at the small animal practice look me up and down with disdain when I enquire?  Should we feel guilty over the cost of veterinary treatment and should our concerns mark us down as putting costs first?  Of course not.

I too think that £40 for a consultation is steep.  In your shoes I'd 'phone around and find those who aren't so expensive.  Bite the bullet,  tell the hubby,  and next time,  'ask'.

Alec.


----------



## PucciNPoni (21 July 2017)

The cost of the drugs and spray are pretty normal I'd say.  I am in a pretty expensive practice in an expensive city, and we're a little less than £40 consult.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 July 2017)

I'd be inclined to look on-line.

What I WOULD get from the vets is their flea collar; I don't get mine anywhere else and wouldn't ever do so. 

Particularly avoid pour-on treatments for fleas like Bob Martin: or at least research very thoroughly before you do as they have been linked with deaths of dogs. This is why I use flea-collars not pour-on's; you can remove a collar but not a pour-on once you've done it. I remember my two terriers being very agitated and edgy when I bought them the Bob Martin collars, the behaviour of the little bitch was nothing less than frantic, that's all I can describe it. When the collar was removed she was fine. Then I read all about the Bob Martin pour-ons  

A good flea collar (mine's last for 9 months) is a good investment IMO as it should act as a good line of first-defence and should stop the fleas coming onto the dog in the first place, then if you do get a problem indoors you can get the Indorex fairly cheaply on-line or in farm outlets. 

Feeling your pain OP; this has happened to me before until I got wise to how to do things cheaper, and yes, by golly it does sting!


----------



## SusieT (21 July 2017)

Not sure what the problem is? You've obviously not used a flea preventative or used an ineffective one - they have diagnosed the problem and prescribed a solution - why do you feel done over?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 July 2017)

I would have ordered the flea treatment online, get a prescription from the vet then order online. The spray, I would have checked online for a good price.


----------



## rara007 (21 July 2017)

What preventatives were you using?

Ps. Out consult fees for someone not on a scheme are about £42, but if booked in to check for fleas that consult is free. The pet club works out cheapest as you get all flea and worm treatment included (plus vax).


----------



## Clodagh (21 July 2017)

Just out of interest, do you all treat your dogs for fleas even if they don't have them? I understand if you are in a high risk area but I avoid pouring unnecessary chemicals on my dog. Mine never have fleas, why would I treat them? Luckily my vet agrees, but one receptionist (you always get one who feels she is more qualified than her employer) gets quite cross.


----------



## meleeka (22 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Just out of interest, do you all treat your dogs for fleas even if they don't have them? I understand if you are in a high risk area but I avoid pouring unnecessary chemicals on my dog. Mine never have fleas, why would I treat them? Luckily my vet agrees, but one receptionist (you always get one who feels she is more qualified than her employer) gets quite cross.
		
Click to expand...

I treat mine monthly except winter anyway as they are prone to ticks. I'm not religious about it but I know when it's late as they usually start picking them up, horrid things. They've never had fleas which is just as well as past experience tells me once they are in your house they are a ****** to get rid of completely.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Just out of interest, do you all treat your dogs for fleas even if they don't have them? I understand if you are in a high risk area but I avoid pouring unnecessary chemicals on my dog. Mine never have fleas, why would I treat them? Luckily my vet agrees, but one receptionist (you always get one who feels she is more qualified than her employer) gets quite cross.
		
Click to expand...

I did for a year when we moved here because we inherited a flea infestation. now I treat the cats monthly but not the dogs.


----------



## eatmyshorts (22 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Just out of interest, do you all treat your dogs for fleas even if they don't have them? I understand if you are in a high risk area but I avoid pouring unnecessary chemicals on my dog. Mine never have fleas, why would I treat them? Luckily my vet agrees, but one receptionist (you always get one who feels she is more qualified than her employer) gets quite cross.
		
Click to expand...

I treat mine periodically (maybe two or three times a year) as a preventative.


----------



## Moobli (22 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Just out of interest, do you all treat your dogs for fleas even if they don't have them? I understand if you are in a high risk area but I avoid pouring unnecessary chemicals on my dog. Mine never have fleas, why would I treat them? Luckily my vet agrees, but one receptionist (you always get one who feels she is more qualified than her employer) gets quite cross.
		
Click to expand...

My dogs have never had fleas and, like you, I do not use a preventative for the very same reasons.


----------



## wren123 (22 July 2017)

I pay £13 for a prescription which covers 6 months therefore two tablets and then £18 for a bravecto tablet each. This is for a 28 kgs dog, so £24.50 per large dog tablet.


----------



## Leo Walker (22 July 2017)

Nope, no flea treatments here either. If I ever see fleas, easy on thin coated whippet, then they are treated. I think I've done them twice in 5yrs. I have never dont the house either, just the animals..


----------



## Amymay (22 July 2017)

I have to ensure that I treat quite regularly due to my business, but as much for tick deterrent more than anything.


----------



## WandaMare (22 July 2017)

I only use them if needed, which has been quite infrequent at our place. I'm another one who doesn't like the thought of strong chemicals on the animals unless necessary. 

I know that feeling of being drawn into buying treatments at the vets consultations, then regretting it afterwards! If some other businesses did this they would need to make you aware or at least point out the cheaper alternatives before you committed to anything pricey. I asked for a prescription for a larger size Metacam recently and the response from the receptionist was not enthusiastic. I know they are only protecting their business but the price difference is substantial when compared to the same products online.


----------



## eatmyshorts (22 July 2017)

amymay said:



			I have to ensure that I treat quite regularly due to my business, but as much for tick deterrent more than anything.
		
Click to expand...

Tick preventative is probably the main reason i do it too Amymay.


----------



## Clodagh (22 July 2017)

Some one is making a lot of money!


----------



## rara007 (22 July 2017)

We're in a lung worm hotspot (it seems) so not really optional.


----------



## Clodagh (22 July 2017)

rara007 said:



			We're in a lung worm hotspot (it seems) so not really optional.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and I am near you, but when I asked the vet he said unless they eat slugs or snails t was not an issue. I did treat the pup once when she went through an eating soil and moss stage.


----------



## rara007 (22 July 2017)

I have a lab and a springer- enough said  I've had 3 cases, 1 survived (there was complicating factors in the other 2 but still...)


----------



## Clodagh (22 July 2017)

Of lungworm? Wow. Awful.


----------



## TheresaW (23 July 2017)

Aled had fleas when he came to us, so off to the vet we went, bravecto for him, and advocate for the cats. Cats are generally indoor cats now as they are old, so we just keep an eye on them all, and treat if needed.


----------



## {97702} (23 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Just out of interest, do you all treat your dogs for fleas even if they don't have them? I understand if you are in a high risk area but I avoid pouring unnecessary chemicals on my dog. Mine never have fleas, why would I treat them? Luckily my vet agrees, but one receptionist (you always get one who feels she is more qualified than her employer) gets quite cross.
		
Click to expand...

No, never - my dogs (for whatever reason) do not have fleas and I don't treat them for fleas


----------



## Karran (23 July 2017)

Mrs Spaniel often gets fleas as next door encourages foxes (at least I'm blaming the foxes), I hate the idea of putting the chemicals on her and only treat when I see them.

Bit of a tangent - sorry - but does anyone use the Billy No Mates stuff and would they recommend it? It might be a bit late for this year but maybe worth trying for next?


----------



## Nettle123 (24 July 2017)

We never treat our dogs and have never seen fleas on them and they are not itchy either. I think I would rather give them a flea shampoo bath if it happened. There is a very scarey fb page about Bravecto and the deaths it has caused.


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Just out of interest, do you all treat your dogs for fleas even if they don't have them? I understand if you are in a high risk area but I avoid pouring unnecessary chemicals on my dog. Mine never have fleas, why would I treat them? Luckily my vet agrees, but one receptionist (you always get one who feels she is more qualified than her employer) gets quite cross.
		
Click to expand...

never seen fleas on my dog but I do use advocate about every 3 months instead of every month, I use just to prevent really as the dogs next door whom we bump into quite a bit are running alive


----------



## MagicMelon (24 July 2017)

Lévrier;13598352 said:
			
		


			No, never - my dogs (for whatever reason) do not have fleas and I don't treat them for fleas
		
Click to expand...

Same here. I dont treat for things unless there's an issue. Horrid chemicals in these products so Id never choose to put them on my animals unless I really had to.


----------



## Blanche (24 July 2017)

Nettle123 said:



			We never treat our dogs and have never seen fleas on them and they are not itchy either. I think I would rather give them a flea shampoo bath if it happened. There is a very scarey fb page about Bravecto and the deaths it has caused.
		
Click to expand...

One of my Italian fb friends shared a friends post who had apparently lost a dog to Bravecto. Someone else then said they'd lost their GSD from using it. That friend was Italian too and between my trying to translate what she was saying on her wall and the translation button I couldn't really understand what had happened. I have to say it has put me off using it as I had already heard rumours before about the product. Has anyone who has used it had any problems at all?


----------



## druid (24 July 2017)

There's massive amounts of ridiculous scaremongering about flea products, similar to the stuff the anti-vaxers trot out.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 July 2017)

druid said:



			There's massive amounts of ridiculous scaremongering about flea products, similar to the stuff the anti-vaxers trot out.
		
Click to expand...

There's also clear and well founded evidence that some animals can and do suffer horrendous side effects following some treatments.  Considering vaccines,  I had a mare who was injected with a Flue vax,  she went downhill very quickly,  I asked my vet at the time if there were any known side effects and he said that "There's a price to pay for everything".  He contacted the Vaccine makers who were aware of occasional contraindications,  they suggested a treatment which they held in hand,  it was applied and she made a full recovery.  Whether it cancelled the effect of the offending drug,  I'm not sure,  I didn't ask!

There are too may cases of negative reactions to animal treatments to simply dismiss them.

Alec.


----------



## Hexx (24 July 2017)

I only ever treat if I see fleas, or when they come out of kennels.

I have a flea magnet - My Mum!  If there were fleas about, she would be bitten about 10 seconds after walking in the door!  So, if she is flea-bite free, we are flea free!


----------



## druid (24 July 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			There's also clear and well founded evidence that some animals can and do suffer horrendous side effects following some treatments.  Considering vaccines,  I had a mare who was injected with a Flue vax,  she went downhill very quickly,  I asked my vet at the time if there were any known side effects and he said that "There's a price to pay for everything".  He contacted the Vaccine makers who were aware of occasional contraindications,  they suggested a treatment which they held in hand,  it was applied and she made a full recovery.  Whether it cancelled the effect of the offending drug,  I'm not sure,  I didn't ask!

There are too may cases of negative reactions to animal treatments to simply dismiss them.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

No one is dismissing them? However, the Facebook hysteria doesn't correlate in any way to the number of adverse reactions (and remember those aren't animals which die, they can be as simple as a skin reaction at the site of a spot on) that are reported officially. So someone is exaggerating/bending the truth on these online discussions - they suggest hundreds of dogs have died from Bravecto, frontline etc, if that were true it would no longer be on the market. 

I've questioned my own practice closely about Bravecto is oarticular -  since beginning to prescribe Bravecto they've not had a single adverse reaction. They're a large multi vet hospital with an orthopedic referral unit so not small numbers of patients being seen


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 July 2017)

My dog has had an adverse reaction to a spot on treatment (neck went scabby). 
I have to get the required vaccinations and treatments to travel otherwise I wouldn't bother with a fit adult dog showing no sign of infestation. If you groom your dog it should be obvious.
When we came back from the continent last year I found four ticks the size of zeppelins in the kennel so not sure how much use they are. And that was despite him being checked regularly. One of the other dogs in my party got a few as well but in more obvious places.
He would be given (non toxic amounts of) garlic and coconut oil in his diet which fleas are not meant to like and I have a little spray made up of tea tree, peppermint and eucalyptus oils which creepy crawlies hate.
I found a flea on me just after I moved into this house a couple of years ago (not in the house) so I did dose the place with Indorex to be on the safe side and haven't seen one since.


----------



## PucciNPoni (25 July 2017)

druid said:



			No one is dismissing them? However, the Facebook hysteria doesn't correlate in any way to the number of adverse reactions (and remember those aren't animals which die, they can be as simple as a skin reaction at the site of a spot on) that are reported officially. So someone is exaggerating/bending the truth on these online discussions - they suggest hundreds of dogs have died from Bravecto, frontline etc, if that were true it would no longer be on the market. 

I've questioned my own practice closely about Bravecto is oarticular -  since beginning to prescribe Bravecto they've not had a single adverse reaction. They're a large multi vet hospital with an orthopedic referral unit so not small numbers of patients being seen
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much my experience and thoughts, too


----------



## ycbm (25 July 2017)

Hexx said:



			I only ever treat if I see fleas, or when they come out of kennels.

I have a flea magnet - My Mum!  If there were fleas about, she would be bitten about 10 seconds after walking in the door!  So, if she is flea-bite free, we are flea free!
		
Click to expand...

I could hire myself out!   Thin skin, hot blood. We got flea infested kittens and all I had to do was take my shoes and socks off and walk across the carpet to collect them.  I did permethrin spray on the carpet (and Pets at Home cheapest on the kittens),  dead cheap, and a hoovering every day until there were no more, and not seen one now on cat or carpet for three years    There doesn't seem any advantage in the expensive house sprays???


----------



## Alec Swan (25 July 2017)

druid said:



			No one is dismissing them? However, the Facebook hysteria doesn't correlate in any way to the number of adverse reactions (and remember those aren't animals which die, they can be as simple as a skin reaction at the site of a spot on) that are reported officially. So someone is exaggerating/bending the truth on these online discussions - they suggest hundreds of dogs have died from Bravecto, frontline etc, if that were true it would no longer be on the market. 

I've questioned my own practice closely about Bravecto is oarticular -  since beginning to prescribe Bravecto they've not had a single adverse reaction. They're a large multi vet hospital with an orthopedic referral unit so not small numbers of patients being seen
		
Click to expand...

You've made more of my post than I intended.  I didn't use the words '_dismissing_' nor '_hysteria_',  they're your words.  What I said and intended to convey,  was that there are '_some_' animals which react to '_some_' vaccines and flea treatments and that is a simple and undeniable fact.  I've no doubt there's a level of hysteria regarding dogs,  indeed all pets,  which is whipped up via social media and manufacturers promoting their products,  but simple common sense will or should,  allay most of the public fears,  I'd have thought.

As '_some_' others,  I don't treat for parasites as I never see or hear any evidence of needing to do so,  though about 4 years ago,  I bought in a cocker bitch who'd just had a littler of pups weaned from her and when I went to see her,  she had a bald patch on the nape of her neck and she was terribly thin-coated.  I asked the guy why and he said that he didn't know.  I asked if he'd ever used Spot-on and he looked surprised,  said that he had and that she had exactly the same reaction last year when he'd applied it!  It took a couple of years for her to replace her coat in total,  which was odd I thought.

Alec.


----------



## Nettle123 (25 July 2017)

I really do not go along with the fb hysteria but if it leaves one more Owner aware of the possible dangers whether it be a skin reaction or death of a much loved pet it can only be positive. I also do not go along with the annual boosters that Vets push for, usually completely unnecessary unless you are travelling or using boarding kennels. A simple test can determine your pets immunity. Obviously not so profitable for the Vet though.


----------



## satinbaze (25 July 2017)

I use bravecto on both my flatcoats as Tiva reacted to advocate (it have her horrific diarrhoea on 3 consequative occasions) vet agreed this was a reaction to advocate and completed a yellow reaction form to send to the manufacturer. I have not had any problems with bravecto.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			I could hire myself out!   Thin skin, hot blood. We got flea infested kittens and all I had to do was take my shoes and socks off and walk across the carpet to collect them.  I did permethrin spray on the carpet (and Pets at Home cheapest on the kittens),  dead cheap, and a hoovering every day until there were no more, and not seen one now on cat or carpet for three years    There doesn't seem any advantage in the expensive house sprays???
		
Click to expand...

be careful with permethrin and cats-its toxic to cats in higher doses (it was the Bob Martin permethrin spot on that killed some of cats, it was for dogs but pictured a cat on the packaging).

Quarrie reacts to spot ons so I prefer to not use them-he had Bravecto with no issues. Fitz I have to be careful as he's MDR-1 affected but could have Bravecto/ Advantage etc. Although I should be in tick country I've not had anything bring in a tick in 4 years. so I'll treat as and when I need to-apart form the cats. I would use the collars but mine spend teir time wrestling and they wouldnt last very long!


----------



## rara007 (25 July 2017)

Nettle123 said:



			Obviously not so profitable for the Vet though.
		
Click to expand...

I think titre testing per dog would get more? What's the going rate- I know ours is around double a vaccine.


----------



## Amymay (25 July 2017)

rara007 said:



			I think titre testing per dog would get more? What's the going rate- I know ours is around double a vaccine.
		
Click to expand...

£35 a test at my vet.


----------



## rara007 (25 July 2017)

amymay said:



			£35 a test at my vet.
		
Click to expand...

For Each test? So £35x4 for the core vaccines?


----------



## druid (26 July 2017)

The titre test (usually sent to Idexx) covers Parvo, Canine Distemper and Infectious Hepatitis runs about £35-55 depending on where it is sent and the vet's mark up


----------

